# Was ist ein Post-Billing-Abrechnungsverfahren...



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2005)

...und wo wird es im Internet eingesetzt?


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wo wird es im Internet eingesetzt?


Vermutlich sind das verschiedene, mögliche Prozesse/Aktionen zur Rechnungsnachverarbeitung, also z. B. Rechnungs-/Kostenprüfung, Leistungsverrechnung, Stammdatenerfassung und -korrektur, Im-/Export von Rechnungsdaten, Archivierung usw. Was den Einsatz bzw. die Notwendigkeit entsprechender Verfahren angeht, so würden die dann wohl nicht auf das Internet beschränkt sein.

M. Boettcher


----------

